# Blechpeitsche



## magic.j (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,


habe mich heute mal im Angelladen umgeschaut und was haben die mir da gezeigt,eine Rute von CMW,die den gleichen Blank wie die Blechpeitsche hat.Der Haken daran war allerdings der Preis,sie kostete sagenhafte 750 Euro,aber einfach gigantisch das Teil.
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Peitsche?Verkauft vielleicht jemand seine alte aus irgeneinem Grund,wenn ja meldet euch bei meiner Wenigkeit.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## nux (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
habe grade dein beitrag gelesen und habe zwei Blechpeitschen,
eine davon würde ich verkaufen.

Mit dieser wurde erst 1x gefischt, also neuwertig.

den traum, den jeder angeler braucht *grins*

Kannst dich ja melden...  nordi@aua-clan.de  über den peis kann man reden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Januar 2004)

ich biete 200 Euro

Kannst mir ja mal ne PN senden.

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2004)

Äääähm - Jungs... Tut ihr mit den großen Gefallen und macht das privat unter Euch aus??????????
Daaanke! :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Franky _
> *Äääähm - Jungs... Tut ihr mit den großen Gefallen und macht das privat unter Euch aus??????????
> Daaanke! :m *




Hi Franky,

was heißt eigentlich "PN" ?

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2004)

PN = Privatnachricht oder auch PM = private message...
Kannst in der Symbolliste finden, wenn der Benutzer einen Empfang "gestattet"... :m


----------



## til (26. Januar 2004)

@Franky:
Achtung, Ironie!


----------



## Nordi (27. Januar 2004)

*200 hehe*

200 euro lolig dann will ich auch 5 :z 
mal im ernst,was hatte die noch gekostet wo sie gebaut wurde 899 euro?
schönes teil auf jeden
Nordi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nux _
> *Hallo,
> habe grade dein beitrag gelesen und habe zwei Blechpeitschen,
> eine davon würde ich verkaufen.
> ...



________




> _Original geschrieben von Nordi _
> *200 euro lolig dann will ich auch 5 :z
> mal im ernst,was hatte die noch gekostet wo sie gebaut wurde 899 euro?
> schönes teil auf jeden
> Nordi *



__________

Also 400 - 500 Euro ist der richtige Neupreis, hatte ich mal gelsen Herr Nux oder Herr Nordi.

Nordi, wieso willst du noch 5?
Du hast doch schon 2 und willst eine verkaufen.


Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Nordi (27. Januar 2004)

Hi )
Weil ich weiss das sie nicht 200 euro kosten und wenn sie so billig sind würde ich mir sofort 5 kaufen weil das ja eine geniale angel ist!
Aber beim profiblinker kostete die 899 normal nur sie wird ja leider nicht mehr gebaut soweit ich weiss!
Verkaufen wollte ich wenn auch nur eine weil ich das hier gelesen habe ansonsten wäre ich nichtmal drauf gekommen!!
.o) falls einer möchte hätte ich auch noch ne katapult vieleicht(aber nicht für 200 hehe)aber nur wenn einer will ansonsten behalte ich sie auch gerne wer sowas hat ist eh gut beraten
Aber nettes forum ist das hier ja schon
Gruss
Nordi


----------



## alfnie (27. Januar 2004)

Moin,

wer ist denn mal so nett, einem total Unwissendem zu 
verklickern, was eine "Blechpeitsche" ist - und wieso
die so gefragt ist ?  ;+


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Nordi #h

klasse Einstieg!  ***HUHU...SeltenSoGelacht***

Ich bezweifel jetzt einfach mal, dass Du zwei Blechpeitschen hast...warum auch ?!? 

1. würde es ohnehin keinen Sinn machen zwei gleich Spinnruten sein Eigen zu nennen (jedenfalls nicht bei dem Preis) ! 

2. kennst Du nichteinmal den Originalpreis...die Rute wird SEIT JAHREN (!!!) nicht mehr hergestellt, so daß es NIIIIEEEE einen "Originalpreis" von EUR 899 gab !!!



> Verkaufen wollte ich wenn auch nur eine weil ich das hier gelesen habe ansonsten wäre ich nichtmal drauf gekommen!!



3. Dein Zitat oben (#d wer´s glaubt  )

Warum hast Du denn nicht gleich auch zwei Katapult ?!? 




> _Original geschrieben von Nordi _
> *Aber nettes forum ist das hier ja schon*



:q :q :q

Nett schon...aber nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen !!!  :m


Falls ich mich täuschen sollte, kannst Du ja gerne ein Bild reinstellen, auf dem man dann Deine BEIDEN Blechpeitschen UND auch noch Deine Katapult gleichzeitig sehen kann. Wenn Du sooo ein Foto reinstellst, dann glaube ich Dir! 

Wird aber ziemlich schwer sein, diese Kombination über google.de zu finden !!! *LAUTLACH*  :q

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick_A


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hihihi...jetzt seh ich´s erst !!!  :q

Zuerst als Nux anmelden (kommt das von Jux/Witz) und dann als Nordi ?!? Warum denn das ? 

***NOCHMAL-LACH***


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2004)

Moin...

Ich finde das gar nicht komisch...

@Nordi/Nux:
sich hier mit 2 Nicks anzumelden ist nicht so die feine Englische - und lt. Boardregeln unerwünscht und nicht "gestattet".
Solltest Du ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben, Mail oder PN an mich, damit ein Account gelöscht werden kann. Das liegt nun an Dir...


----------



## Nordi (27. Januar 2004)

hehe lach ich stelle nachher das bild rein lach aber mal im ernst ihr benehmt euch wie kinder ) aber naja egal an euch verkaufe ich sie nun eh nicht mehr,glaub ihr seid keine angler nur lamer....
foto kommt wenn ich tu hus so in 2 std und mein grinsen noch dazu.....
Cu kiddis
Nordi

ps. da will man nett sein und antwortet auf ne such und dann sowas naja nicht zu empfehlen die seite echt net


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Januar 2004)

Scheint ja ein echter Komiker zu sein.............ich bin mal gespannt, ob es noch vernünftige Beiträge gibt oder ob der Vogel sein Pulver schon verschossen hat


----------



## magic.j (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

da ich mich ja in diese Ding verliebt habe frage ich euch,ob es auch ähnliche Ruten zu einem humaneren Preis gibt?Habt ihr irgendwelche Alternativvorschöläge?
Kennt jemand die               UBS
                                       Harrison PT800
                                      Greys of Alnwick?

Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge,kennt jemand diese Ruten und wie findet ihr diese?

Bis denne

Magic.j#h


----------



## Seadevil110 (29. Januar 2004)

Hey, Leute,
dank einer Göttereingebung meiner besseren Hälfte anläßlich eines meiner Wiegenfeste und der entsprechenden Kontodeckung bin ich seit einigen Jahren im Besitz einer Blechpeitsche von ProfiBlinker - HandeMade by CMW;
ich habe die erste Version mit Gold-Cermit-Beringung und
 -  darauf bin ich mächtig stolz  - ohne Namensgravur;
d.h. das Teil kann ich meinem Neffen vererben ohne daß er sich umtaufen lassen muß - gröhl 
Der Stock ist einfach ein Traum. Zusammen mit der montierten Shimano Twin Power 5000 F, 25er Fire-Line, ist das Gespann für jeden Scheiß zu haben, ob schweres Spinnfischen, Zanderzocken im Rhein oder Leichtpilken in Norge, alles geht absolut souverän vonstatten und vermittelt einen unkaputtbaren Eindruck.
Eine Anmerkung sei erlaubt:  
Der Hersteller gibt das Wurfgewicht mit 5 - 100 Gramm an. 
Dies glaube ich theoretisch auch. Meine Meinung ist aber, daß das Ruten /Rollengespann erst ab ca. 30 Gramm aufwärts ausgewogen ist - dies ist allerdings meine persönliche Meinung.
Das Stöckchen wird im übrigen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt im 200 - 250 € - Bereich gehandelt (falls es mal zu kriegen ist) 
dies klingt zuerst viel,  aber man kauft halt eine Rute für's Leben.
Und: In entsprechendem Zustand ist die Rute dies auch Wert !!!

m.f.G. SEAD


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Seadevil (unser Ehrenmitglied Nr. 3.333 )#h

welchen "Gebrauchtmarkt" meinst Du denn, wo man die Blechpeitsche für EUR 200-250 bekommt ? Ich denke magic.j würde Dir bei Beantwortung die Füsse küssen !!!  

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

25er Feuerleine ?
Du hast wohl großes vor 

Wo gehst du an den Rhein?

Grüße,
Thilo




> _Original geschrieben von Seadevil110 _
> *Hey, Leute,
> dank einer Göttereingebung meiner besseren Hälfte anläßlich eines meiner Wiegenfeste und der entsprechenden Kontodeckung bin ich seit einigen Jahren im Besitz einer Blechpeitsche von ProfiBlinker - HandeMade by CMW;
> ich habe die erste Version mit Gold-Cermit-Beringung und
> ...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *würde Dir bei Beantwortung die Füsse küssen !!!
> 
> Viele Grüsse #h
> Robert *




Laß das mal die Holde nicht hören.......

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Thilo #h

NICHT ICH  WÜRDE SEAD die Füsse küssen, sondern magic.j !!!  :m

Magic.j sucht doch die Rute verzweifelt !!! 

Grüsse zurück #h
Robert


----------



## magic.j (29. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Jaja wo bekommt man das Teil sooo billig her?Ich küss dir deine Füße,müssen aber gewaschen sein   
Nee,mal im Ernst,wenn ich sie so billig bekommen würde,würde ich einen großen Sprung in die Luft machen.
Aber ich denke,dass ich die Harrison T800 kaufen werde.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Robert,

sorry, hatte ich überlesen.
Für welche Gerätschaft gibst du dich denn her?

Grüße,
Thilo





> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *Hi Thilo #h
> 
> NICHT ICH  WÜRDE SEAD die Füsse küssen, sondern magic.j !!!  :m
> ...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Magic,

an welches Modell von Harrison hattest du denn gedacht?
Die Quantum Q. Manie ist auch sehr gut, aber bestimmt
nicht so exclusiv verarbeitet.

Grüße,
Thilo




> _Original geschrieben von magic.j _
> *Hi,
> 
> Jaja wo bekommt man das Teil sooo billig her?Ich küss dir deine Füße,müssen aber gewaschen sein
> ...


----------



## magic.j (30. Januar 2004)

HI Thilo,


Kennst du die T800 von Harrison,so heisst der Blank,kostet im Bausatz 160 Euro,soll sehr gut sein und ist relativ günstig.Kennste vielleicht den Blank?

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2004)

Ich würde mir eher einen Kopfschuß geben, bevor ich für eine Rute an die 500 €(Listenpreis 899 €) bezahlen würde. Für das Geld bekomme ich 5 verschiedene Sportex Turbo Spin und habe dann 5 saustarke Ruten. Ne mal im Ernst, wer ist so verrückt. 

Bekloppter geht es nicht mehr


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von magic.j _
> *HI Thilo,
> 
> 
> ...




Ne, kenn ich nicht.

Gruß,
Thilo


----------



## magic.j (30. Januar 2004)

@Bellyboatangler

Danke für das nette Kompliment,wußte nicht,dass ich ein Bekloppter bin.Redest du Leute immer so nett an!!!

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## havkat (30. Januar 2004)

@BB-Angler

Das du es "bekloppt" findest, einen Haufen Geld für *eine* Rute auszugeben ist dein gutes Recht.

Ob der Kauf solchen Gerätes einen Schuss durch den Schädel erfordert kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Jedenfalls laufen definitiv ein ganzer Haufen "bekloppter" Angler durch die Gegend (unterhalte dich z.B. mal mit  Carpern oder Flifies )
Wenn jemand viel Geld für Gerät ausgeben kann und will ist das allerdings völlig in Ordnung, oder?

Jedenfalls kein Grund so´n Posting loszulassen!

Also Leude! Immer schön höflich und sachlich bleiben!

Okidoki?


----------



## Nick_A (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Christian #h

aber, aber...das muss doch nicht sein, oder ?#d  Von der Sache her geb ich Dir Recht...ich würde auch keine EUR 500 (oder noch mehr) für ein "Kultobjekt" wie die Blechpeitsche ausgeben! :m

Für manche (mich zum Bleistift) ist ein eigener Ferrari ein absoluter Traum (leider nicht bezahlbar :c)...und da langen sich sicher auch einige an den Kopf und sagen: IST DER BESCHEUERT...dafür bekommt man doch 10 VW GOLF !

Wenn Träume erfüllbar sind, dann ist es doch in Ordnung, wenn sich diese Personen/Menschen sich diesen Traum erfüllen wollen! 

Also bitte...FRIEDEN und keine solch verletzenden Worte...bitte !!!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (30. Januar 2004)

@ Havkat #6 #6 #6


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Torsten und Robert,

daanke!!! :m

@ Christian:
Deine Meinung ist immer herzlich willkommen... Nur ist die "Wortwahl" ein wenig verrutscht. Man muß nicht gleich immer den Holzhammer rausholen... 

@ alle und zurück zum Thema:
Das ist wirklich eine Menge Holz für EINE Rute... Ich kenne die vom Bild her noch aus alten CMW-Katalogen. Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach das WG von 5 - 100 g ein wenig "überzogen"... Das hieße ja (auf dem Papier), dass der Blank auf Schnüre zwischen 3 kg (0,18 mm für das leichte Barschblinkern) bis ca. 12 kg (fürs Leichtpilken) ausgelegt ist. DAS kann doch eigentlich nicht funzen...
Darum gehöre ich auch zu den Anglern, die sich DIESES Modell nicht kaufen würden, sondern eher 3 Stöcke zusammenbastel...


----------



## Seadevil110 (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo, Leute,
die Blechpeitsche sieht man immer mal wieder im Annoncenteil unserer Angelzeitschriften. Ich habe sie wiederholt im letzten Jahr mehrmals von verschiedenen Anbietern z.B. in der Blinker gesehen; der günstigste Kurs, der mir unter die Augen kam, war übrigens 300 ,-DM (nicht € !).
Zu dem Einwand, der Stock ist zu teuer und für den Preis kriege ich fünf andere Ruten. Ja, nee, is' schon klar. 
Derjenige, der dieser Meinung ist, sollte sich allerdings alleine die Kosten der Beringung ansehen -da läppert sich schon was zusammen.
Im übrigen habe ich noch keinen Spinnangler mit fünf Ruten auf einmal am Wasser gesehen. 
Ich denke, gerade bei Spinnfischern ist es so, daß man sich mit der Zeit an sein Lieblingsgerät gewöhnt; die anderen Spinnruten sind und bleiben dann zweite Wahl.
Beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht in Dänemark zum Beispiel ist die Rute lediglich Ersatzgerät. Hier fische ich seit etlichen Jahren mit meiner alten Lieblingsrute Shimano Perfection bis 30 Gramm, 3 Meter, und einer dazu passsenden kleinen, aber feinen Meerforellenrolle von Daiwa. Finanziell gesehen im Vergleich zur Blechpeitschenkombi ein echtes Billligteil. Ich habe mit dieser Rute jedoch das Spinnfischen angefangen, unzählige schöne Fische gefangen  und beherrsche das Gerät wie keine andere Kombination. Nie käme ich auf die Idee, dieser altbewährten Kombination abzuschwören.
Darüber hinaus habe ich mir im Laufe der Zeit mehrere Ruten verschiedener Hersteller zugelegt; diese liegen seitdem bei mir auf Halde oder wurden weiterverkauft.
Ich kaufe deshalb nur noch das Gerät, was mir absolut gefällt und was mich völlig überzeugt. 
Frei nach dem Motto: Weniger ist manchmal mehr      -  denn ich bin überzeugt, daß ich bis auf weiteres keine neue Spinnrute brauche.

m.f.G.    SEAD


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2004)

Ich meinte nur 500 € und mehr sind ne Menge Holz. Auch wenn ich das Geld habe, würde ich nie auf den Gedanken kommen mir sowas zu kaufen! Ich fische zwar auch nicht ganz billiges Geschirr.

Angel bevorzugt mit Sportex Ruten. Wenn ich mir da eine Neue kaufe, ist es in der Regel nicht das aktuellste Modell, sondern eher das Vorgängermodell. Bei Baltic Kölln(Heiligenhafen) hatten sie vor etlichen Jahren mal eine weiße Shimano Brandungsrute(Name weiß ich nicht) für knapp 9000 DM und die sind auch verkauft wurden. Ich jedenfalls kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man mit dieser Rute wesentlich mehr Spaß haben kann, als mit einer Rute die um 300 € kostet. Und für 300€ bekommt man schon sehr schönes Geschirr! Teilweise sogar schon zwei super Ruten!

Und ein Wurfgewicht von 5-100g finde ich voll überzogen.

Ich habe mehrere Spinnruten und nehme natürlich nur eine ans Gewässer mit. Je nach Fischart! Und es sind alles meine Lieblinge!

@ havkat

die Flifi haben sowieso kein Verhältnis zum Geld glaube ich manchesmal! Zumindestens sehe ich das immer an der Ostseeküste, was da teilweise für Geschirr verwendet wird. Da bekommst schon einen Neuwagen für! Ich glaube eine in der mittleren Preislage steht den ganz teuren wohl nicht soviel nach. Die Preislage nach oben wird ja nie ein Ende haben, da es immer paar Leute geben wird, die jeden Preis für eine Rute bezahlen! Nur teuer muß sie sein und dann "muß" sie ja auch super gut sein!:v :v 

@ Seadevil110



> der Stock ist zu teuer und für den Preis kriege ich fünf andere Ruten



Ich hätte auch schreiben können ich bekomme dafür 100 Ruten aus dem Versand. Nur ne 5 Euro Rute aus dem Versand vergleiche ich mal mit einem Besenstiel. Wirst genauso viel Gefühl drin haben. Der Besenstiel wird wohl mehr haben. Nur ich denke für 100€ oder auch paar mehr bekommst schon ne feine Sportex Rute bzw eine andere feine Spinnrute eines anderen Herstellers! Und da ist dann der Unterschied nicht so gravierend zu einer 500 € Rute. Und wegen der Ringe. Was soll da so toll dran sein? Außer das Gold? Die Ringe, die bei einer Rute , die einen Katalogpreis von 200 € hat/hatte, hat eigentlich schon super Ringe. Mehr Meter wirfst mit Goldeinlage auch nicht?! 

@ all

Verhältnis zum Geld haben Leute in meinen Augen nicht mehr, wer 500€ und mehr ausgibt für eine Rute! Die halte ich wirklich für Verrückte. Zum Glück ist das meine eigene Meinung und die nimmt mir keiner!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Januar 2004)

Na wieviel Geld jemand für ne Rute ausgeben will, sollte doch ganz allein seine Sache sein.

Meine 3 Karpfenruten standen für über 1100DM im Katalog, und meine 2 Brandungsstöcke sogar für 1500DM. Je das Stück versteht sich, und das waren nicht die einzigen meiner High-Ender. Ein Fehlverhältnis zum Geld hab ich aber glaub ich nicht, Diese Ruten sind IMHO jeden cent wert. Die Wurfweite erreicht man mit Billigeren nicht, und diese Ruten benutzt man ja gerade zum Extremweitwerfen. 
Genauso könnte man behaupten, dass Schuhmachers Ferrari zu teuer sei, einer für 250000 wär fast genauso schnell, nur mit nem Billigeren wird man eben nicht Weltmeister. Ich denke deshalb hat man an nem Spitzengerät immer weit MEHR spass, wenn man was erreichen will. Und zum Ausspannen reichen tatsächlich 5€ Besenstiele. Aber ich angele nicht, weil mir der Arzt die Ruhe verschrieben hat, sondern weil ich Fische fangen will, und zwar gewaltig viele. Und so bin ich sicher, dass es nicht am gerät liegen kann, wenn das nicht passiert.

Ausserdem find ichs auch nicht gut, wenn jemand irgendwas behauptet, dass man Ihn gleich als Lügner/Angeber bezeichnet.
Wenn jemand die Kohle hat kann er sich doch auch 2 Nobelspinnruten gönnen, und meinetwegen auch noch weit mehr. Einige Ruten hab ich auch nochmal in Unbenutzt hier stehen für Reserve. Aber die Barbe von Fettes Kind hat ja auch keiner geglaubt, selbst als die Fotos da waren konnten einige ja nicht zugeben dass sie sich geirrt haben mit dem vorschnellen Urteil...
Ich finde im AB sind inzwischen so einige, die ziemlich schnell mit dem Verurteilen anderer sind.


Anyway, meine Teuerste Spinnrute hat "nur" 170€ neu gekostet. meine anderen liegen um 40-70. Ich hab dafür 5 (je mit Emblem Rolle, also auch nix gespart) und seltenst mehr als eine mit.

Denn einen tieferen Sinn mit einer Rute für alles seh ich auch nicht. Wenn ich zum Rhein fahre brauch ich keine 5g wg, und wenn ich zur Lenne zum Forellenspinnen geh, dan komm ich mit 20g wg. gut aus.
Und wer eine Rute für alles mithaben muss, wieviele Rollen hat der denn dann mit??? Oder gibts da jetzt neuerdings auch eine für alles? Viel spass beim Ständigen ummontieren, ich angel lieber.
Und leichter sind meine Kombis jeweils garantiert auch. abgesehen davon, dass ich einen Rutenbruch prima verkrafte, weil ja noch welche da sind.

P.S. die Blechpeitsche hat auch desöfteren mal mit Rutenbrüchen von sich reden gemacht...Deshalb war sie gebraucht auch mal ziemlich günstig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2004)

Gott sei Dank kann jeder sein Geld ausgeben, wie er/sie es für richtig hält (wie heisst es so schön: Wenn man verheiratet ist, ist jede Mark nur noch 50 Pfennig wert).
Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt so um die 200/250 Euro für ne Rute.
Wenn jemand mehr ausgeben will: Kann ich nicht verstehen, geht mich aber auch nix an.
Und nicht umsonst predigen die  Politiker, dass wir Konsumenten doch unsere (Kauf)Zurükchaltung aufgeben sollen.
Das Wichtigste: Geht nicht aufeinander los wegen des Preises für eine Angelrute, macht lieber mal nen Vergleich (zusammen angeln gehen), um zu sehen, ob der unterschiedliche Preis gerechtfertigt ist.
Und dann macht einen Artikel fürs Anglerboardmagazin draus).
Könnten doch interessante Ergebnisse bei rüber kommen.


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute , Ingo Suntken und ich lassen uns aus nemn Harrison-Blanc ne Spinnrute aufbauen ,Bauteile alles Fuji  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## magic.j (31. Januar 2004)

HI

@Guen,

was für nen Harrison Blank nehmt ihr?Vielleicht den t800er?Will mir dieses Jahr auch noch ne Harrison T800 zulegen,aber ich weiß nicht,ob fertig gebaut 270 Euro oder als Bausatz für 165 Euro.Ist es leicht,ne Rute zu bauen?

mfg
magic.j


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2004)

HALLO ;ICH KENNE DIE Bezeichnung des Blacs nicht !Den Blanc den wir heute in der Hand hielten , hatte ein angegebenes WG von 30-70g,sie ist ziemlich hart mit durchgehender Aktion ,ähnlich der Kev-Pike !Der Rutenbauer meinte ,das man sie auch mit der Blechpeitsche vergleichen kann !Wie gesagt ,dazu kommen Fuji SIC Ringe und Fuji Rollenhalter ,Korkgriff weiss ich nicht ,habe ich vergessen !Ingo hat seine Rute schon bestellt ,ich warte noch !Es gibt noch nen leichteren Blanc ,WG dann etwa 10-50g ,auch bretthart !Die schaue ich mir noch an ,eine von beiden wird dann in Auftrag gegeben  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## magic.j (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@Guen,

Die Rute,die ich meine hat ein Wg von 10-85g.Sie soll echt top sein für Gufi,wie heisst denn euer Blank?
Wo lasst ihr die bauen und was kostet diese Rute? 

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. Januar 2004)

Das man sich über son Kram so aufregen kann...

Dem einen is halt das Beste gerade gut genug, dem anderen reicht "normales" Hi-End-Tacke und der Dritte hat nen Ast mit ner Schnur dran...:m 

Ich sach ma so: Jeder hat (wahrscheinlich) sein Hobby, in das er für Ausenstehende unverständnismäßig viel geld investiert (Bei mir mein Auto, worüber sich meine Regierung TÄGLICH tierisch aufregt.)

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren, genug "Schrottzeuch" gekauft, was nix getaugt hat:e , da wäre locker ne Blechpeitsche zum Vollpreis drin gewesen.:g 

Und mal ganz erhlich, welcher Angler träumt nicht davon, einmal mit dem (uns durch Werbung weißgemachten) Super-Duper-Tackle in seiner Angelart zu fischen???:k 
Ob er es dann für gut hällt oder nicht kann man immer erst danach entscheiden. 

PS: meine (Bisherigen Traumruten sind auch Handgebaut und waren auch noch suuuuper Billig:q :q :q , hab nur Material bezahlt, weil es Auslaufmodelle waren)


Und nu, ab ans Wasser#h #h #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Februar 2004)

Eine echt interessante Diskussion. Kann da noch Ratschläge geben, wie man das begründet (Trollingbootbesitzer in der Lüneburger Heide - mit leidenschaftlicher Nicht-Boot-Fahrerin verheiratet!) grinssss.
Trotzdem habe ich irgendwann mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mir hochwertiges Gerät mehr Spaß macht, und auch Geld spart. Ich gehe damit einfach besser um.
Ob hochwertig immer eine Frage des derzeitigen Preises ist oder
ob man mal ein Jahr warten kann, ist auch eine Frage der Status-
fähigkeit. Für mich nicht wichtig! 
Bevor ich mir allerdings eine Brandungsrute für 9000 DM kaufe, um
meine Wattwürmer 20 Meter weiter zu schmeißen? Da würde ich mir dann lieber ein kleines Boot für den Preis kaufen und meine Würmer an der Bordwand runter lassen. Wie gesagt, wenns um Fische fangen geht.
Eine Rute mit 5 bis 100g Wurfgewicht würde ich mir für keinen Preis der Welt kaufen. Wenn ich 5g (UL) fischen will, will ich auch nur ein kleines Gertchen in der Hand halten - und bei 100g muß ich richtig was in der Hand haben.
Trotzdem: Jedem das seine!


----------



## Adrian* (4. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hallo,

Also die Blechpeitsche wird echt schon seid jahren nicht mehr gebaut und wenn du eine haben solltest würde ich mal auf dem Blank nach der prägung gucken ob du wirklich originale blechpeitschen von profi-blinker hast.
Die leute Profi-Blinker hatten streit mit der firma cmw weil sie die rute mit dem gleichen blank nochmal als portrat rute herstellen wollte.
die leute von profi-blinker wollten dies natürlich nicht und haben deshalb die zusammenarbeit mit cmw beendet.
wenn ich zwei blechpeitschen hätte oder ne katapult würde ich diese ruten nicht einmal aus den augen lassen und schon garnicht erst verkaufen die teile sind "legenden".

 #r


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Angeblich gibt es die BP aber jetzt wieder.
Aufgebaut auf dem Originalblank - bei
Stollenwerk. Heißt jetzt Adrenalin oder so.

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Adrian* (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

ja die gibst hab sie hier im Katalog und die sieht genau so aus wie die blechpeitsche.
Die rute kosten beim stollenwerk 749euro.


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hi Thilo,

Du hast recht, die Blechpeitsche wird wieder von Stollenwerk gebaut. Wenn Du auf diesen Thread klickst, kannst Du nähere Infos lesen.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Teil hat sich dadurch aber nicht geändert... 

@ Nordi / Nux  #d


----------



## Adrian* (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

ich würde aber lieber eine blechpeitsche oder ne Katapult haben als zwei adrenalin...

Profi-Blinker Forever!!!  #r


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Also in eBay sind die letzten 3 zwischen 500 - 625 Öre weggegangen!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich muß mich hier einfach mal einmischen. Die Blechpeitsche ist definitiv die Beste Rute die es gibt/gab
Ich weiß leider nicht wie Lorkowskie und Konsorten von Profi-Blinker diesen Blank
aufgegaut haben
Ich habe eine Original BP und fische fast nurnoch damit.
Die letzten Jahre gab es nor noch den Blank bei cmw und ich habe mir die Rute selber Nachgebaut.
Das teuerste an der Rute waren die Ringe hier kostet ein kompletter satz schon fast 100 Euro
Sicherlich ist Sportex mit der Kev Serie auf dem Richtigen weg.
Shimano entfernt sich eher von so einer Qualität

Aber die BP ist im Gegensatz zu den PET Flaschen wirklich "unkaputtbar"
Der Wert der BP liegt zurzeit bei ca 750 Euro
und hat einen "Warenwert" von ca 350-400 Euro


----------



## franco04 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hätte trotzdem gerne mal gewusst, was eine "Blechpeitsche" ist... :g


----------



## soeketroete (14. April 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wenn einer en paar fotos von der blechpeitsche haben will muss er nur sagen!! #6


Ja, ich möchte mal ein Photo sehen - bitte...Habe vor diesem thread noch nice was davon gehört, und hege jetzt die naive Annahme, dass diese Angel tatsächlich aus Blech ist...oder ist das nur ein Spitzname???


----------



## maxum (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hallo !!

Kuckt mal gestern bei ebay. War das jemand von euch? 

viele grüße #h  Sven #h 



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7100304668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## feinripp (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Völlig schmerzfrei.. für ne Spinnrute soviel zu zahlen. Naja wers braucht.


----------



## p_regius (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber die Barbe von Fettes Kind hat ja auch keiner geglaubt, selbst als die Fotos da waren konnten einige ja nicht zugeben dass sie sich geirrt haben mit dem vorschnellen Urteil...


LOL Holger, meinst Du wen ich meine?|kopfkrat 
(Wenigstens zielst Du wo man nicht verfehlen kann :q  und wo's vertragen wird|wavey: )


----------



## Guen (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Die Rute bei Ebay sieht von den Anbauteilen und der Verarbeitung aus wie meine Harrison ,aber nur fast ,denn meine Harrison ist schöner  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hihi...

Lustich is das mit der "Blechpeitsche" 

Ich sag mal so, UNKAPUTTBAR sind allenfalls alte DAM Vollglasruten #h Und die haben wenigstens ECHTEN Kultstatus 

Ne, mal im Ernst... Das Dingens kostet nur soviel weil Profi-Blinker draufsteht und von Profi Blinker sowieso alles überteuert ist... Sorry Profi-Blinker Fans, ist nun mal meine Meinung..


----------



## Birger (13. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hi Fans,
 also mir gefiel die Aktion der Blechpeitsche nicht so besonders in den Videos, gerade beim Welsangeln war sie eindeutig überlastet. Die Katapult sah aus wie ein Knüppel mit Moosgummigriff, jedenfalls in Teil 8 (ich kenne aber nicht alle Videos). Vielleicht sieht das auch nur so aus, wegen der Kopfkamera, die das Bild doch etwas verzerrt hat. Das ist meine Meinung, die rein optisch begründet ist, in der Hand hatte ich noch keine dieser Ruten, würd ich aber gern mal testen. 
 Die Blechpeitsche ist aber eigentlich nur eine Hecht-und Zanderrute, für Barsch ist sie zu hart, für Wels zu weich.
 Wer hat denn nun mal ehrlich eine dieser Ruten und kann Auskunft über Gewicht und Aktion geben? Das ganze mal in Zahlen fassen, die Rute sei geil reicht mir nicht.
 Ach ja: unkaputtbar? Kohlefaser geht nunmal kaputt, wenn man es auf ne harte Kante schlägt oder einen blöden Winkel beim Drillen herstellt, da ist die Blechpeitsche keine Ausnahme.
 Gruß, Birger


----------



## Blauortsand (14. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



> Wer hat denn nun mal ehrlich eine dieser Ruten und kann Auskunft über Gewicht und Aktion geben? Das ganze mal in Zahlen fassen, die Rute sei geil reicht mir nicht



Ich habe noch so eine im Schrank und sie verstaubt langsam habe die glaube ich auch schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr gefischt!
Meiner Meinung nach war die Blechpeitsche zu Zeit der Herstellung wirklich Spitzenklasse aber das liegt jetzt ja schon x Jahre zurück und inzwischen ist sie halt definitiv technisch schon was veraltet!
Zum angegeben Wurfgewicht kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das realistischer auf 20-70gr. schätzen würde!
Zum Gewicht der Rute kann ich nichts genaues sagen aber heutige Modelle sind schon etwas leichter!! !Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist erste Klasse und die Beringung hat mir auch gefallen!!!
Zur Aktion die gefällt mir aufjedenfall und die Bisserkennung stimmt!
Ich würde aber auch behaupten, dass sie aufjedenfall nicht unkaputtbnar ist aber doch schon sehr robust!


----------



## sundeule (14. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche / die wahre Blechpeitsche!!!*

Mein Großvater ist nun schon lange tot aber ich habe ihn in lieber Erinnerung; schließlich hat er meine ersten Schritte (ab 5) in die Angelei begleitet.
Damals hielt ich ihn ja für etwas altmodisch: nur eine Wurfrute mit Rolle, sonst außschließlich Bambus(auch auf Schleie und Karpfen)...
Inzwischen weiß ich ja, dass er ein Vorreiter heutigen Materials war: Geflochtene und Blechpeitsche waren sein Fach!
Mit den Augen klappte es im Nahbereich nicht mehr so gut und so gab es nur "solide Schnüre" beim Stippen(0,30mm+).
Seine Wurfrute hat wohl mal ein paar Blinker gesehen aber in den letzten Jahren fing er seine wenigen Hechte(mit etwas Glück und viiiiieeelen Angeltagen einen bis zwei pro Jahr) immer so:
Stippen, stippen, stippen und so nebenbei lag eine geflochtene Hanfschnur mit einem gigantischem Einzelhaken und einer schweren Mutter (der Weichenschlosser liebte es immer etwas stabiler) im Wasser.

Ach ja: die ultimative Blechpeitsche!
Er hatte eine Angelrute aus einer Aluminiumlegierung(tchechisches Fabrikat), die in der Mitte ein Knickgelenk hatte, welches durch eine Überwurfmutter arretiert wurde. War sicher nur um die 2 m lang das Teil.
Sein dummer Enkel hat sich ohnehin schon oft geärgert, die spätere Verwendung der Blechpeitsche als (zwei heul :c ) Blumenstöcke aus nostalgischen Gründen nicht verhindert zu haben. Wenn ich die heutigen Preise einer Blechpeitsche bedenke, könnte ich gleich nochmal heulen :c :c :c 

Ja, so war das mit dem Fortschritt bei Oppa #6 
Kennt einer von Euch so ein Teil?
Ich hoffe, die Profiblinkersüchtigen hauen mich jetzt nicht #c


----------



## Zanderseb (14. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hatte die Blechpeitsche an der Elbe in der Hand.

Mit einer 0,12 er Fireline drauf.

WELTKLASSE

Ein 3 er Mepps Spinner ,fliegt und fliegt und fliegt

ein 20 cm Gufi mit 20 gr Jig..fliegt und fliegt und fliegt

Die Wurfweiten mit fast jedem Gewicht waren Atemberaubend.
Die recht Harte rute ist auch zum Zanderangeln gut geeignet.

Den Preis finde ich ein wenig krass,doch das ist doch bei Profi-Blinker nichts neues. 
Obwol ich sagen muss,das die Quallität überzeugt.!
Das Geld ist es eigentlich schon Wert.
Wer mit solchen Luxus angeln möchte ,dem ist diese Rute zu Empfehlen.

Doch würde ich bei Interesse die neue "Adrenalin" kaufen.
Sie ist ein wenig Verbessert.

Doch ich bin mit meinen Spinnruten Super zufrieden.
Denn was zählt ist die Zuverlässigkeit beim Biss.
Dann mus die Rute zeigen ob sie was taugt!
Das hängt aber immer davon ab was man damit vor hat.
:g


----------



## Guen (14. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hallo Thilo ,klar sind Fuji-SIC Ringe drauf ,ebenso der gute Fuji Rollenhalter usw.  !
Die Harrison hat ein WG von etwa 75g und kostete mir inclusiv individueller Ausstattung und Beschriftung 250€,gebaut von einem Profi  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Adrian* (14. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

@Zanderseb 


stimmt der preis von 749euro is schon was, aber der is mir so egal guck dir die rute doch an!!! en traum  :m


----------



## Max M. (23. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hallo,

in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es auch mehrere Blechpeitschen.
Einmal die Version mit Goldringen und dann die mit den bekannten
und bewährten Fuji-Sicringen.
Sonst unterscheiden sich die Ruten nicht. Alle sind von CMW gebaut 
und teilweise auch signiert.
Mit gefällt die etwas weniger "ins Auge stechende" Version etwas
besser, aber das ist ja nur Geschmacksache. Die Fuji-Sicringe haben
sich jedenfalls lange bewährt und werden auf fast allen sehr hochwertigen
Ruten verbaut.
Auch Uli Beyer hat die Blechpeitschen lange verkauft, aber jetzt
gibt es ja leider keine mehr.  :c  Von dem Nachbau halte ich nichts.

Was ich an der Blechpeitsche so gut finde ist, dass man damit fast jeden
Köder vernünftig werfen kann. Vom 6er bis 23er Gummifisch ist alles möglich
und man spürt auch die kleinen Gummis noch.
In Prinzip braucht man nur die eine Rute, aber für Forellen am Bach würde ich
dann doch lieber etwas leichter gehen.

Mal sehen, ob ich auch irgendwo noch eine bekomme  :q 

Gruß, Max


----------



## Waller-Kraller (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hi Leute,

 voll die Tacklefanatiker hier, oder?

 Also - was die Firma Profi-Blinker mit der Blechpeitsche propagiert hat ist völliger Blödsinn.

 Es gibt keine Spinnrute für alle Angelarten. Ich kann sicher auch mit ner Blechpeitsche einen 5cm Rapala Countdown werfen - aber diese Aufgabe meistert eine leichte, filigrane Spinnrute viel besser. Die lädt sich beim Wurf mit leichten Baits viel besser auf. Ist doch klar.

 Vom Drill mal ganz abgesehen - mit ner Blechpeitsche einen 20er Barsch zu drillen ist nicht sehr prickelnd..... die biegt sich dabei doch kaum.

 Das angegebene Ködergewicht ist reine Verkaufspolitik - ich halte bei der Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin ein Wurfgewicht von 25-80 Gramm realistisch. Ihr Einsatzgebiet ist ganz klar das Fischen mit Gummifischen zwischen 13 und 19cm. Für 10er Gummis (mit leichten Köppen) ist sie zu hart, für 23er Gummis klar zu weich. 

 Zur Aktion der Blechpeitsche - die Rute ist OK, jedoch gibt es mittlerweile viel schnellere, steifere, leichtere und stabilere Ruten für den Bereich der Gummifischangelei. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Blechpeitsche rauskam (vor über 10 Jahren) war sie sicher das Optimum, nur - die Technik geht weiter. Es gibt heute besseres. 

 Auch ich hatte 2 Blechpeitschen in meinem Besitz. Hab sie beide verkauft und habe nun günstigere und bessere Spinnruten. Und zwar für jeden Einsatzzweck eine spezielle Rute.

 Zur Adrenalin - auch wenn es immer wieder Zweifler gibt - die Adrenalin ist die Blechpeitsche. Es ist haargenau der Blechpeitschenblank und die Rute wird von CMW aufgebaut. Es steht halt nun Adrenalin statt Blechpeitsche drauf.

 Auch hat sie nicht einen Ring weniger als die Blechpeitsche - die Jungs von PB fischten ihre Blechpeitschen mit 6, teilweise sogar 5 Ringen (sieht man in den Videos). Die Adrenalin hat serienmäßig 6 Ringe. Es gibt auch Blechpeitschen mit 7 oder 8 Ringen - aber nur, wenn der Käufer dies so in Auftrag gegeben hat.

 Hoffe ich konnte zur Aufklärung beitragen!!!

 Grüße, KRALLER


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Adrenalin - auch wenn es immer wieder Zweifler gibt - die Adrenalin ist die Blechpeitsche.
> 
> Grüße, KRALLER




Hugh der Kraller hat gesprochen.
Wenn der Kraller das sagt stimmt das schon oder was?  #d 
Also, wenn du das sagst, dann muß man das schon glauben  |muahah: 
Haben sich alle anderen wohl geirrt und du bekehrst sie, um den
rechten Weg wieder zu finden  |smash: 

Aber noch eine Frage: Was willst du uns mit deinem Beitrag sagen?  #c 
Kannst du den mal eben in 1-2 Sätzen zusammenfassen?

Grüße, Max


----------



## Micky Finn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Na daß es heute mehr für´s Geld gibt als damals und die Technik fortschreitet.
Ist im Bereich Fliegenruten genau das gleiche. Vor 10 oder 15 Jahren habe ich auch RST oder Sage gekauft, heute gibts genug Alternativen zu günstigeren Konditionen.

Die Zeit arbeitet für uns....


----------



## Waller-Kraller (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

@ Max M. - Was gibt es an meinem Posting zusammenzufassen? Kannst du dir nicht ne halbe Seite Text merken|peinlich? Hugh - der Kraller hat nochmal gesprochen. :q

 Ich weiß nicht genau, warum du dich hier so aufbläst.#c Hast du die Adrenalin mal in der Hand gehabt? Ich schon! 

 Ruf doch einfach mal bei CMW an (0931-97803) und frag, ob der Blank derselbe ist. Wenn du es dann immer noch nicht glaubst - dein Problem!! Stollenwerk kauft die Blanks vom Blechpeitschenhersteller aus den USA ein und verkauft die von CMW gebaute Rute dann hier unter dem Namen Adrenalin. Blechpeitsche konnte er sie schlecht nennen, oder? Da wär ihm Lorkowski von PB wohl ins Kreuz gesprungen.....

 Im Übrigen will ich hier keinen bekehren - ist doch deine Sache ob du mit ner Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin fischst oder mit ner Telerute von Silstar. Geht mir kilometerweit am Ar... vorbei. Ich würde mir die Rute ja gar nicht kaufen - weder die Blechpeitsche oder die Adrenalin. Sonst hätte ich meine damals ja gar nicht verkaufen müssen. Es gibt ja mittlerweile (viel) besseres billiger.

 @ Mickey Finn - Genau so schaut es aus!!!!


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Sicherlich gibt es bessere Ruten um mit lebenden Karpfen zu Fischen, z.B. irgendwelche Wallerprügel, aber das interessiert hier keinen.

Wenn ich CM... oder Stollenw..... wäre, würde ich auch behaupen,
dass es sich um den original Blank handelt, denn daran verdiene ich.

Es gibt genug Forummitglieder, die schon mit der Blechpeitsche
geangelt haben und alles andere dafür haben liegenlassen.
Wieso wohl?

Wie gesagt: Für Abreißmontagen mit lebenden Köderfischen gibt es 
sicherlich bessere Ruten - dann viel Spaß damit.


Alles klar?

Gruß, Max


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Moin Moin!!

@Max:
Der einzige der sich aufregt bist Du... und die Grenze zur persönlichen Beleidigung Deinerseits in Richtung Waller_Kraller ist auch nicht mehr weit... Also mal bitte etwas gemäßigter, ok? Hier wird eine Diskussion geführt und nicht blind draufgehauen!

Also mal ruhig Blut, ok?


----------



## Waller-Kraller (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

@ Steffen - Thanx #6! 

 @ Max - Hier hat keiner von irgendwelchem Wallergerät gesprochen. Hast du meinen Beitrag schon wieder nicht so richtig gelesen, oder?  Ich sprach von Spinnruten. Also keinen Ruten, um mit lebendem Köfi zu fischen. Da hast du wieder mal nicht richtig aufgepasst oder meinen Nickname etwas fehlinterpretiert.|uhoh:

 Aber wenn manchen Leuten die Argumente ausgehen und sie merken, dass andere vielleicht doch Recht haben, werden sie unsachlich. Find ich sehr schade..... :cAber OK.

_Original von Max M_: (steht das "M." für "Mustermann"?





> Es gibt genug Forummitglieder, die schon mit der Blechpeitsche
> geangelt haben und alles andere dafür haben liegenlassen.


 JaMax, das stimmt sicherlich. Ich kenne aber genausoviele Angler, die die Blechpeitsche nicht mehr fischen, weil sie bessere Ruten gefunden haben, z.B. die Olivier Portrat Tactilus oder die Fanatic-Rod. 

 Ist aber Geschmacksache! Jeder soll fischen, was er will! Wer 800 Euro für ne Rute ausgeben möchte/kann, der soll das doch tun! Und wer unbedingt Blechpeitsche statt Adrenalin drauf stehen haben will, der soll auch dies tun. 

 PS: Das mit der Blechpeitsche oder Adrenalin erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Kindheit - da wollte ich unbedingt ganz bestimmte Adidas Schuhe haben. Genau die gleichen (mit kleinen Unterschieden in der Optik...)gab es von Puma. Aber Puma war nicht IN, da hätte ich bei meinen Kumpels schlecht da gestanden.....Hab mir dann die Adidas schenken lassen. Naja, da war ich aber erst 8 oder 9 Jahre alt.:q


----------



## hardy (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

hey leute,

habe jetzt in aller ruhe mal das geschreibsel gelesen...    |krach:  ich habe mal ein halbes jahr mit dem board ausgesetzt und stelle fest, das viele immer noch nicht der deutschen sprache mächtig sind (nicht wegen der rechtschreibefehler!!! mehr leseschwäche   :q ) und nur ihre meinung gelten lassen (dewegen hatte ich ja auch mal ´ne pause gemacht).

ich habe die blechpeitsche (komplett und als blank) zu allen messen (fachhändler) in der hand gehabt und hätte sie zu netto/netto   :q  :q bekommen. aber für so einen haufen knete bekomme ich für  j e d e n  fisch eine eigene rute! 
es soll doch bitte jeder mit dem stecken angeln (fischen), den er sich einbildet, haben zu müssen.
übrigens hat der wels-kraller recht!


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				hardy schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> ich habe die blechpeitsche (komplett und als blank) zu allen messen (fachhändler) in der hand gehabt und hätte sie zu netto/netto   :q  :q bekommen. aber für so einen haufen knete bekomme ich für  j e d e n  fisch eine eigene rute!
> es soll doch bitte jeder mit dem stecken angeln (fischen), den er sich einbildet, haben zu müssen.
> übrigens hat der wels-kraller recht!



Hallo Hardy,

alles klar, jeder hat seine Meinung.
Ich kann nur eine Aussage über eine Rute machen, wenn
ich sie nicht nur im Laden in der Hand gehalten, sondern
auch am Wasser gefischt habe.

Sicher ist die Rute nie wirklich günstig gewesen, aber
gehst du davon aus, dass die meistén Blechpeischenbesitzer
die Rute überhaupt nicht richtig beurteilen können und
eher aus Imagegründen damit fischen?

Gruß, Max


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Aktion der Blechpeitsche - die Rute ist OK, jedoch gibt es mittlerweile viel schnellere, steifere, leichtere und stabilere Ruten für den Bereich der Gummifischangelei. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Blechpeitsche rauskam (vor über 10 Jahren) war sie sicher das Optimum, nur - die Technik geht weiter. Es gibt heute besseres.
> 
> Auch ich hatte 2 Blechpeitschen in meinem Besitz.



Hallo Kraller,

ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit 2 Blechpeitschen und Naturködern fischst. Spinnfischen kann man nur mit einer Rute.
Es gibt bestimmt schnellere und steifere Ruten, meiner Meinung deckt die Blechpeitsche aber einen größeren Einsatzbereich ab, als alle genannten Ruten.
Du möchtest nicht wirklich die F-Rute oder die Garbolino von CMW mit der Blechpeitsche vergleichen, oder doch?

Die Garbolino kannst du über 15cm Gummi am Fließgewässer vergessen und die
F-Rute auch, es sei denn, du nimmst das schwerere Modell, welches sich dann aber nicht mehr fein fischen läßt. Frag mal beim DHC. Die für die F-Ruten verwendeten Blanks brechen dauernd ab. Sie sind zwar schnell, dünn und schön, aber sehr bruchanfällig.

Mit sind bei der Blechpeitsche nur Brüche bekannt, die durch mutwillige Zerstörung hervorgerufen wurden.
Welche Rute ist den in dieser WG-Klasse stabiler als die BP?

------------------------------ 

Beispiel Adrenal - BP:
Ich laß es mal so stehen, dass dein Wort Gesetzt und der Blank gleich ist.

Mein Beispiel dazu:
Hardy-Fibatube:
Die Blanks sind gleich, aber die auf den originalen
Blanks aufgebauten Hardy-Nachbauten 2.Hand nichts mehr wert, obwohl gleich von der Aktion und Verarbeitung.

Deswegen ist meiner Meinung das Geld besser beim Original als dem Nachbau angelegt. Wenn es sich später herausstellt, dass der jetzt neue Nachbau doch eine Fälschung war ist das Geld futsch.

----

Sorry wegen meiner vorherigen persönlichen Vermutungen.
Gruß, Max


----------



## Waller-Kraller (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Max M. schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel Adrenal - BP:
> Ich laß es mal so stehen, dass dein Wort Gesetzt und der Blank gleich ist.
> 
> Mein Beispiel dazu:
> ...


 Max - du raffst es nicht! Blechpeitsche und Adrenalin wurden/werden beide von CMW gebaut! BEIDE!!!! OK? Sie sind IDENTISCH!!!!! Also nix Nachbau oder so. Gehen genau den selben Produktionsweg wie die Blechpeitsche. Nur das nachher was anderes draufsteht!!!!! Ist das denn so schwer nachzuvollziehen?:c

  Ich hab 3 Fanatic-Ruten(1, 2 und Siluro). Fische die Ruten ohne Kompromisse.

 Größter Wels mit der Fanatic-Siluro (Köder 23er Gummifisch) war ein 2.12m Wels von 58 Kilogramm. Aus härtester Strömung herausgedrillt. Ich gehe mit den Ruten nicht zimperlich um. Das die dauernd brechen sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht. 2 meiner Freunde haben auch alle Fanatics und sind begeistert. So was gutes hatten wir noch nie in der Hand.

  Man sollte nur über Gerät urteilen, welches man selbst besitzt und fischt (hast du ne Fanatic Rute oder die Tactilus?)

 Wenn beim DHC was anderes behauptet wird, unterstelle ich denen unsachgemäße Handhabung der Ruten. Bei falscher Haltung im Drill oder permanentem Hängerlösen über die Rute geht jede auf Dauer kaputt. 

 Tut mir leid - ich kann dich nicht für voll nehmen und beende von meiner Seite aus die Diskussion. Du nimmst ja eh keine andere Meinung an, so drehen wir uns nur im Kreis

  Kauf dir ne Blechpeitsche und werde froh damit.

  Petri Heil!

  KRALLER

 PS: Klar, du hast gemeint ich gehe mit 2 Blechpeitschen mit Köfi auf Wels.......das würde einige deiner anderen Postings erklären.#d


----------



## Seadevil110 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

N'abend, Leute,

nee, ist es nicht toll, wie diese blöde Blechpeitsche die Diskussionen hochtreibt wie ansonsten kein anderer Knüppel???
Was hat dieser olle 08/15 - Prügel was andere nicht haben???
Ich mußte leider damit fischen weil meine liebe Gattin mir diesen Stock zum Hochzeitstag geschenkt hat.
Also, diese Rute war so schlecht, daß ich mir sofort noch eine weitere zugelegt habe.
Ich meine damit, jeder muß selber wissen, was er für welches Gerät ausgibt:
Fakt ist jedoch, daß die Blechpeitsche einen Status  innerhalb der Angelgerätschaften
erreicht hat, den man als überaus außergewöhnlich bezeichnen darf !!!
Ich stehe den Vertreibern dieser Rute und deren Versprechungen recht kritisch gegenüber !!
Das Stöckchen jedoch hat mich absolut überzeugt und ist für den von mir bevorzugten Einsatzbereich einfach absolute Sahne. Über die verwendeten Materialien und der traumhaften Verarbeitung muß man an dieser Stelle keine Worte verlieren  - hier liegt ein Standard vor, der seinesgleichen sucht. 
Es sollen doch einfach diejenigen, denen die Blechpeitsche zu überbewertet,
zu hochgelobt ober einfach zu teuer erscheint, sich dezent zurück halten;
eine objektive Aussage eines Nicht-Blechpeitschen-Besitzers ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu erwarten;
 hier spielt einfach zuviel Herzblut mit !

m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## Max M. (29. September 2004)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Max - du raffst es nicht!



Hallo Waller Kraller, |wavey: 

erstmal vielen Dank für die netten Worte!



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Blechpeitsche und Adrenalin wurden/werden beide von CMW gebaut! BEIDE!!!! OK? Sie sind IDENTISCH!!!!! Also nix Nachbau oder so. Gehen genau den selben Produktionsweg wie die Blechpeitsche. Nur das nachher was anderes draufsteht!!!!! Ist das denn so schwer nachzuvollziehen?



Das mag ja sein und bezweifle ich nicht, aber wie einfach wäre es für CM.. und STW einfach eine Rute als BP zu verkaufen die gar keine ist - das meine ich- Habe ich mich verständlich audgedrückt?



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Größter Wels mit der Fanatic-Siluro (Köder 23er Gummifisch) war ein 2.12m Wels von 58 Kilogramm.



Mag sein, aber am Rhein hättest du so einen Wels nur 2min. gedrillt - danach Rutenbruch oder Schnurbruch. Frage bitte die Guides vom Rhein im Board, welches sich speziell mit dem Rhein beschäftigt.



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte nur über Gerät urteilen, welches man selbst besitzt und fischt (hast du ne Fanatic Rute oder die Tactilus?)



F-Blank mit 80g. einen Tag gefischt, Grabolino Tactilus-Blank mehrere Wochen gefischt. 



			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn beim DHC was anderes behauptet wird, unterstelle ich denen unsachgemäße Handhabung der Ruten.



Ja, die Jungs haben wirklich keine Ahnung - fischten diese Blanks schon Jahre bevor es den F-Rutenhersteller überhaupt gab. Die Ruten brachen beim normalen Werfen mit ü15cm Gummi weg, wenn man sie nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandelt. Die Blanks sind wahrscheinlich zu hoch moduliert und vertragen nicht einen Kratzer.




			
				Waller-Kraller schrieb:
			
		

> Hängerlösen über die Rute geht jede auf Dauer kaputt.



Ich denke, dass es keinen ersthaften Angler gibt, der über die Rute mit Brachialgewalt einen Hänger löst.


Schöne Grüße,
Max

P.S.: Hast du gute Verbindungen zu dem F-Rutenhersteller ?

 #t


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. März 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Schön hier


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

^ Mumienwecker? Grabschänder?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ^ Mumienwecker? Grabschänder?


 
:m #6 ist wohl zur genüge erörtert worden|krach:


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. März 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hochinteressanter Thread.

Richtig was fürs Lehrbuch.

Uli #d


----------



## ironworker (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Hi

Ihr habt alle Sorgen!!Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gäbe.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

seit drei Monaten hatten die eigentlich keine Sorgen mehr  :q :m


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



Birger schrieb:


> Hi Fans,
> also mir gefiel die Aktion der Blechpeitsche nicht so besonders in den Videos, gerade beim Welsangeln war sie eindeutig überlastet. Die Katapult sah aus wie ein Knüppel mit Moosgummigriff, jedenfalls in Teil 8 (ich kenne aber nicht alle Videos). Vielleicht sieht das auch nur so aus, wegen der Kopfkamera, die das Bild doch etwas verzerrt hat. Das ist meine Meinung, die rein optisch begründet ist, in der Hand hatte ich noch keine dieser Ruten, würd ich aber gern mal testen.
> Die Blechpeitsche ist aber eigentlich nur eine Hecht-und Zanderrute, für Barsch ist sie zu hart, für Wels zu weich.
> Wer hat denn nun mal ehrlich eine dieser Ruten und kann Auskunft über Gewicht und Aktion geben? Das ganze mal in Zahlen fassen, die Rute sei geil reicht mir nicht.
> ...



Hab ich grad ausgegraben, find ich lustig 
Wie siehst du das jetzt, Birger 
So schnell wird man vom Kritiker zum Fan wenn man sie erstmal testen kann. |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

wann hat er denn das geschrieben?????


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

13.9.2004


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 13.9.2004


 
Leichenschänder!!!

Von Deiner BP bist aber scheinbar hin und weg, oder? Hab da wo anders auch schon von Dir gelesen! |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Na klar! Feines Stöckchen!
Das einzige was mich ärgert ist dass der lange Griff auf dem Bellyboot kaum handhabbar ist weil er hinten anstösst am Sitz.
Trotzdem nehm ich sie dann doch immer statt ner anderen 
Ist einfach zu cool...man sieht Barsche rauben also schnell nen kleinen Wobbler rangetüdert...Barsche fangen.
Dann *ping* Wels aufm Echolot, 20er Gufi rangekleistert, weitermachen 
Alles mit einer Rute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann *ping* Wels aufm Echolot, 20er Gufi rangekleistert, weitermachen


Und wo ist die Wels-Fangmeldung? |kopfkrat 

Von mad gibt es auch so einen netten Anfragethread aus der Zeit um 2004,
"wer kennt Harrison und kann was zu VHF sagen?" :q
Und jetzt kennt sich wohl kaum einer besser damit aus.

Kann man nur sagen: Kommt neue Zeit - kommt neue Erkenntnis ! 
that's life. :m


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



> Und wo ist die Wels-Fangmeldung?



Tja...2007 wird wohl leider mein Schniepeljahr


----------



## Birger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*

Wie ich das heute sehe: keiner konnte Zahlen oder Fakten nennen, also hab ich sie gekauft und selber geurteilt. Fakt ist: man kann wohl Barsche und recht kleine Fische damit fangen und es macht auch Spaß. Bei Wels will ich ehrlich sein: sie geht, ist aber absolut unteres Limit. In sehr harter Strömung wie im Rhein oder im Po würd ich sie eher nicht einsetzen. Ansonsten Spinngeschirr für Angler, die keine Hemmungen damit haben, ihre Rute auch mal ordentlich auszubelasten. Wenn ich manchmal in Videos sehe, wie lächerlich wenig die Bojenangler ihre Powerknüppel mit einer 60er geflochtenen in einem Welsdrill belasten...da krieg ich mit der Blechi und ner 25er geflochtenen mehr Zugkraft auf den Fisch hin, man muss sich nur trauen.


----------



## hotte50 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitsche*



hdw61 schrieb:


> da kannst du dir eine ansehen bilder auch
> ich gebe meine Blechpeitsche ORIGINAL von Profi - Blinker 2,76 CMW
> bei ebay ab, es handelt sich wirklich um ein ORIGINAL
> Artikelnummer:edit



mal ganz bescheiden angemerkt.....

ich finde es ziemlich unverschämt, mittlerweile im 7. Trööt auf deine blöde Ebay-Auktion hinzuweisen....|gr: #d


----------

